
AtomPair – Pair-programming plugin for Atom, now with multi-tab syncing - chabbers
http://github.com/pusher/atom-pair
======
duiker101
I found this the other day and thought it was pretty cool, real world
application unfortunately didn't go as well as my local experiment. The file
we were trying to work on ended up being repeated multiple times in the same
session and characters were missing randomly at the beginning of some lines.
Very wierd. That said, I still think it's a really nice concept and will give
it another try.

~~~
chabbers
Feel free to raise an issue and I'll take a look at it for sure - Jamie (the
author). This could sometimes happen on earlier versions of the package, but
has since been amended. But I would love to know more and see how best to
rectify it.

~~~
duiker101
I will see if/how I can reproduce it. This happened less than a week ago and
it was just to try help a friend with a little script so I didn't go very far
with it but i'll see what I can do to help! I actually thought it was really
nice and having it working would be amazing.

------
sirsuki
I'm always fascinated how the editors we use tend to bloat. It seems like they
get more and more features till they are a full blown IDE. I come from a
Unix/Vim background and I thought "can Vim have a pair program… uh… wait!
WAT?!" It does and it is call TMUX/GNU Screen. See in the Unix world programs
do one thing and they do it well. You compose them or layer them to accomplish
a bigger picture. So running Vim edits text while running TMUX/Screen lets you
pair with multiple tabs and/or interact with the same Vim instance. So again I
must ask "Why do text editors need to feature creep?"

~~~
lukev
As someone who uses Tmux for this purpose every day, pair programming with a
_content aware_ pair programming editor is a very different experience.

Typing at once in different parts of the code would be a huge boon to pair
programming (that isn't even possible with in-person pairing, yet). Imagine
being able to jump in and fix a typo while your pair keeps writing the next
line.

There's no product that does this well enough for reliable daily use across a
range of project types, but I can dream.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Have you tried [https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/) \- It may
not meet the wide range of projects criteria, but it's pretty nice.

(I'm not affiliated, just have used it for pair programming before with
success)

------
segmondy
Most people hate pair programming. I opened up pairprogram in freenode IRC.
When people had problems in other programming channels and I suggested to pair
program to work it out, most refused. They just wanted the answer pastebin to
them. I used [http://tmate.io/](http://tmate.io/) running inside an LXC
container running inside a VM.

~~~
jackweirdy
I think your experience has been skewed by doing pair programming with someone
on the internet, as opposed with a coworker or lab mate. Very different
dynamic when you're pairing on something you'll personally work on again, as
opposed to just fixing someone else's problems.

------
lepunk
very cool. did a search for a Sublime equivalent of this and found
[https://floobits.com/](https://floobits.com/)

~~~
rootlocus
Seems to work with IntelliJ IDEA as well. Great success!

------
greg_data
Should've been called Diatomic!

~~~
dopamean
looks too much like Datomic. Rich Hickey would sue!

------
robin_reala
Neat project. I was going to ask why you’d use Pusher instead of a WebRTC data
channel as this is 1-to-1 P2P, but then I saw that it’s a Pusher project so I
suppose there’s my answer.

------
jnordwick
Atom, with a single source file open and freshly started, already weighs in at
500 MB resident when adding all processes together . It still lacks mode
sensitive toolbar support, button bars, and basics Emacs has. I wish I could
find a good editor that didn't kill my machine. Computers have far more memory
and computing now that 10 years ago, but everything seems to run so much
slower because of the cavalier attitude towards performance nowadays.

------
jamestanderson
Really cool project. I tried this about a month ago and had some issues, but
I'll have to give it a second look and see if those have been resolved.

~~~
chabbers
Feel free to raise an issue and I'll take a look as soon as I can! - Jamie,
the author.

~~~
jamestanderson
Thanks! duiker101 elsewhere in the thread posted the exact issue I was having!
I'm not really sure how I'd go about helping to diagnose that.

~~~
bronson
Pair with Jamie on it?

~~~
chabbers
Good idea! That would probably be the best way

------
INTPnerd
Why are all these tools still focused on "pair" programming. Just make tools
that allow collaborative programming for two or more people.

------
yjgyhj
This is cool for Atom users! But it's also a sign of how text-based interfaces
are extremely versatile in their simplicity.

If Atom like many other great editors (vi, emacs, yi) was text-based at the
core (although the examples have graphical frontons available) you get this
without effort with tmux.

~~~
mikekchar
Virtually our entire team has migrated to vim for this reason. We do a lot of
pair programming and about 25% of the team is remote full time, so it is a big
deal. Even the non-remote people tend to be remote about 20% of the time.

It's strange that since I've switched to tmux and vim, I vastly prefer it to
any other setup. I even ssh/tmux/vim pair when the person is sitting right
next to me -- it's just so much more comfortable.

What's even stranger is that I have returned to an almost all-terminal
existence - vim (and emacs for org-mode :-) ), mutt, irssi (connected to
slack...), cmus (for music). The only thing I use X for is my browser.

------
jkasky
Was excited to try this out, played around with it for about 10 minutes but
gave up because there are too many bugs (all that I encountered have been
reported as issues already). I'll try again once those issues are fixed.

------
deanclatworthy
Wow, this really is the holy grail for my small team. We have junior
developers who would really gain a lot to see the senior's programming, but
still able to work on other things at the same time.

I wish JetBrains also had this!

~~~
squeaky-clean
As was posted somewhere else in the thread, Floobits is a collaboration plugin
that supports the IntelliJ family of IDEs, as well as Sublime, emacs, and
neovim.

It works really well, even cross-editor. Though I've had a few issues when two
users are editing lines too near each other (but the last time I used it was
almost a year ago).

------
tristan_b
This looks like a great idea, but this was unfortunately it was really buggy
and I couldn't get it to work. Would be very happy to try it out again once
the bugs get ironed out.

------
ackalker
Erhm, no local network setup? Why is it that nowadays all the so-called cool
stuff requires me to sign up with some online service?

------
volkk
i'm more of a vim/tmux guy myself, so if i ever really need to pair -- this is
my goto -- [http://tmate.io/](http://tmate.io/)

